# Trimming Puppys Nails



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

Hi Everyone

My 11 week old puppies nails are catching on everything.

Is he too young for me to trim them?

What age did you start cutting your chi's nails?

Will a normal dog nail clipper be ok, or do they do specail ones for puppies claws, im from the UK.

Thanks


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh my goodness - clip those nails! He is NOT too young! They should be done weekly from birth onward! You can use infant nail clippers, or you can buy nail clippers at a pet store or you can use a grinder.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

You really want to start trimming your puppy's nails now. He will need to get used to having his nails clipped, and most don't like it at first. If it is too hard to do them all at once, I would suggest doing one paw and giving him treats and then doing another paw the next day or later. I trim both of my dog's nails once a week.


----------



## sakesmom (Jun 17, 2011)

I use



nail clipper. It has a flat piece of metal on one side of the blades so that you won't clip too much off. Sake's nails are so small, I used an adhesive-backed piece of felt to pad the metal stopper, and therefore take off less nail. 

I started trimming Sake's nails as soon as we got her. I had to do lots of training with her (about a month, two times a day) so that she'll let me clip her nails without freaking out. She still doesn't like it, but she lets me do it. 

If you can hear the dogs nails hit the floor when they walk on a hard surface then the nails are too long. Carefully trim them back slowly, about a week between clipping sessions.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

They're never too young to trim nails! We started at about 10 days old with Mari's pups & did them weekly. They grow QUICKLY! They definitely should be done now & every 3-4 weeks MAX....


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, I got Bella at 6 weeks (way too early), when I took her to the vet at 8 weeks, he said they were really long! So they taught me how to clip them right then, which I hated, cuz her nails are all black. So I grind my pups nails now... SO much better!


----------

